# World’s fastest 43Tbps Internet connection can let you download 1GB in 0.2 milliseconds



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

Tech2 said:
			
		

> Imagine downloading a 1GB movie in about 0.2 milliseconds. That could very well be a possibility after a team of researchers at the Technical University of Denmark (DTU), were able to transmit 43 terabits (Tb) per second over a single optical fiber with just one laser transmitter.
> 
> To give you a better idea of the speeds here, 43Tbps equals a transfer rate of around 5.4 TB per second, somewhere around 5,300 GBs. We won’t fault you for reading that sentence twice. In contrast, the previous record was 26 terabits per second set by Germany’s Karlsruhe Institute of Technology in 2011.



Worldâ€™s fastest 43Tbps Internet connection can let you download 1GB in 0.2 milliseconds - Tech2


This makes it about a 1000 times faster than Google Fiber which tops at a speed of 1000mbits/second.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 4, 2014)

This is all good, except that write speed on a disk should limit it to a comparatively insignificant value.


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 4, 2014)

@op please dont post such things here ppl are struggling with 512kbps


----------



## Flash (Aug 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> @op please dont post such things here ppl are struggling with 512kbps


Am in India too.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Aug 4, 2014)

haha well said gaurav..
SSD hard disks can't write so fast.

that said, your router, mobo will all getkilled.. 

finally am not even sure if practically  your RAM too can't  handle it.... 1gb in 0.2 seconds ? that's like 5gb in  a sec .. 
though max ddr3 is 6400mbs..


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> @op please dont post such things here ppl are struggling with 512kbps


----------



## kartikoli (Aug 4, 2014)

avinandan012 said:


> @op please dont post such things here ppl are struggling with 512kbps



Its a news so read it for your knowledge only, dont even dare to dream to get these service in India (you never know you can be charged for these dreams and spreading wrong news...lol).


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 4, 2014)

In India --43 KBPS connection using advanced plastic wires used to wrap sweets and samosa. 

--Powered by BSNL


----------



## Vyom (Aug 4, 2014)

This is a new kind of terrorism. In this other nations keeps breaking records of bandwidth and then spread the news to nations who can't even afford to give a minimum 1Mbps connection. Thus people who reads such news gets highly frustrated and starts to develop suicidal thoughts.
This terrorism should be tackled as a first priority by our government.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 4, 2014)

Now we need hard drives that are capable of writing at that speed. Or at least hard drives with 1-2 GB buffer sizes.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This is a new kind of terrorism. In this other nations keeps breaking records of bandwidth and then spread the news to nations who can't even afford to give a minimum 1Mbps connection. Thus people who reads such news gets highly frustrated and starts to develop suicidal thoughts.
> This terrorism should be tackled as a first priority by our government.


This is our [MENTION=77264]Vyom[/MENTION]...


avinandan012 said:


> @op please dont post such things here ppl are struggling with 512kbps


And our Govt. is trying to imbibe the speed backwards...ultimately leading to a BAN on the internet for the ordinary users.


----------



## rish1 (Aug 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> In India --43 KBPS connection using advanced plastic wires used to wrap sweets and samosa.
> 
> --Powered by BSNL


----------



## ASHISH65 (Aug 4, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> In India --43 KBPS connection using advanced plastic wires used to wrap sweets and samosa.
> 
> --Powered by BSNL



Lolwa


----------



## ankush28 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> *This is all good, except that write speed on a disk should limit it to a comparatively insignificant value*.



this....


----------



## avinandan012 (Aug 4, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> This is all good, except that write speed on a disk should limit it to a comparatively insignificant value.


check speeds of industrial grade SSDs


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 4, 2014)

Vyom said:


> This is a new kind of terrorism. In this other nations keeps breaking records of bandwidth and then spread the news to nations who can't even afford to give a minimum 1Mbps connection. Thus people who reads such news gets highly frustrated and starts to develop suicidal thoughts.
> This terrorism should be tackled as a first priority by our government.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2014)

*i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/3638115339_zps5cf9df18.png

Need no more... Can download movies at the speed of copy paste from one partition to another. Sometimes even higher 

What will I do with so much speed. Got bored. Desktop storage full, laptop full and even ext hard drive. Now a days do not even download an application, I just run them.


----------



## ithehappy (Aug 5, 2014)

Yeah right, 1 GB in 0.2 milliseconds, nothing exciting there, well at least not for me when my router mostly takes _just_ 5 minutes just for the link to show up.

Beam people are not allowed to comment here anyway.


----------



## kg11sgbg (Aug 5, 2014)

ithehappy said:


> Yeah right, 1 GB in 0.2 milliseconds, nothing exciting there, well at least not for me when my router mostly takes _just_ 5 minutes just for the link to show up.
> 
> *Beam people are not allowed to comment here anyway*.


----------



## Desmond (Aug 5, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> *i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n536/bubusam13/3638115339_zps5cf9df18.png
> 
> Need no more... Can download movies at the speed of copy paste from one partition to another. Sometimes even higher
> 
> What will I do with so much speed. Got bored. Desktop storage full, laptop full and even ext hard drive. Now a days do not even download an application, I just run them.



Then stream movies.


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

It says faster than 98% of India. 
I guess whos got any higher ? 
BTW [MENTION=105759]bubusam13[/MENTION] which ISP Is that ? care to tell ? probably university net.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2014)

No No.... no university... Assam Electronics Dev Cop. ISP


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Aug 5, 2014)

Oh... how much do you pay for it ?


----------



## Ironman (Aug 5, 2014)

Does any body Listen to Radio - Akashvani ?? Theres an Ad
Saying
"Jhat fat fattafat BSNL Broadband" ..... Download anything Super Speedy ...

AND i say

YEAH Right !! Like That ever Happens !
And after this ... i will say

Once upon a time (Like in a Fairytale !) Before the Whole Ad !


----------



## Hrishi (Aug 5, 2014)

There is not much need of such a fast connection for me anyways. They won't allow p****ed contents to be downloaded.
What will I download then , ? Babaji ka thullu ?


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 5, 2014)

Guys donot be so upset. I have a 1 Gbps connection but that doesnot mean I get tremendous speed while downloading anyhthing.
It actually depends on the server from which you are downloading. I get about 6 - 7 MB/Sec from Softpedia, Youtube and few other servers. Microsoft is also good. 
Even not all torrents are good but the one with about 400 seeds I find good speed.
Some 2-3 GB content take 2-3 mins and some 400 - 900 MB content 6-7 hrs.


----------



## Darth Vader (Aug 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3670294611.png
I live in India and the Internet here is awesome


----------



## RCuber (Aug 5, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3670329619.png
Bangalore 

EDIT: Upload is meh :/


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 6, 2014)

*www.speedtest.net/result/3401486188.png

now, please stop being offtopic. 

only if i can get this much speed at home.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 6, 2014)

^^ let me do the speedtest on a Sunday. I will surely beat you with my speed. 

We are on topic. Does praising the foreign nation's achievement and blaming our infrastructure only means ontopic ? Let us show off also at least what we got.


----------



## DDIF (Aug 6, 2014)

^^ All those who are posting these speedtest results, I will hire someone to assassinate you, so stop doing it. Grrrrrrr


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 6, 2014)

OK. Good point made.

We have seen some extraordinary connection speeds through out India, thanks to speedtest.

Now

Cuber uncle, the guy in Assam and the ones with blinding speed in Bangalore and Delhi. Also comment if the connection you are using is the fastest available in your city.

Post like this.

1. The name and provider of the connection you are using. 
2. City where its available 
3. Media e.g. Cablenet/4G LTE dongle/Commercial Router-Home wifi/Enterprise Connection
4. Rental/Monthly Charges and FUP i.e. Plan


----------



## bssunilreddy (Aug 6, 2014)

ManiDhillon said:


> ^^ All those who are posting these speedtest results, I will hire someone to assassinate you, so stop doing it. Grrrrrrr


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 7, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> OK. Good point made.



I think I should not answer this here, would be off topic. Then also I am answering your points

1. The name and provider of the connection you are using. : *Assam Ele. Dev. Cop. (I dont want a google search to lead to this page. So writing in short)*
2. City where its available : *Guwahati*
3. Media e.g. Cablenet/4G LTE dongle/Commercial Router-Home wifi/Enterprise Connection : *Enterprise connection*
4. Rental/Monthly Charges and FUP i.e. Plan *No FUP all unlimited. Even upload is uncompressed. Rental about Rs 25,40,00,000 per anum.*


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 7, 2014)

Rs. 25,40,00,000?  What do you do for a living?


----------



## Ironman (Aug 7, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> Rs. 25,40,00,000?  What do you do for a living?



Yes ^^ Same Question ??

CEO of Some Corporation ???


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Aug 7, 2014)

Ironman said:


> Yes ^^ Same Question ??
> 
> CEO of Some Corporation ???





sam_738844 said:


> Rs. 25,40,00,000?  What do you do for a living?



He specified it as an Enterprise connection. I don't think he pays for it.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> He specified it as an Enterprise connection. I don't think he pays for it.



Missing a Like button for this reply. 

Ok Too much off-topic now.
One of the main reason for slow speed in India is lack of proper governance in this sector. Most ISPs here cheat customers. The first few days they will provide good bandwidth and then lower the speed and share the bandwidth to priority customers. When you complain, you will again get good speed, and after a few days same.


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 7, 2014)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> He specified it as an Enterprise connection. I don't think he pays for it.



I own an enterprise connection. I don't pay that much. Enterprise connection is a terminology. It comes in many forms and can be owned by any 

Internet Fast Package | Popular Broadband Internet Office - metroNET


- - - Updated - - -



bubusam13 said:


> Missing a Like button for this reply.
> 
> Ok Too much off-topic now.
> One of the main reason for slow speed in India is *lack of proper governance in this sector*. Most ISPs here cheat customers. The first few days they will provide good bandwidth and then lower the speed and share the bandwidth to priority customers. When you complain, you will again get good speed, and after a few days same.



Correct. Lack of infra too, meaning, Implementation of infra no shortage of funds tho.


----------



## rj27 (Aug 7, 2014)

25.4 cr per annum just doesn't go down for a meagre 1gbps dedicated link on this date. If you were to say a 10G port that could still be sulked in but really. Either you're being ripped off in broad daylight or that's a random number you just threw because that is somewhat 4-5 old pricing and link rates has definitely gone down in past 1-2 years. Or you're probably locked in a long term contract I guess.


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 7, 2014)

No actually there are lot of catch in that cost. No I am not getting ripped of.  It's not just a internet link... anyway leave it. I don't pay for it too.

Yes, I dont see any shortage of fund. Its only people hunger for money that is preventing these projects from getting implemented.
Black Money ! 

- - - Updated - - -



sam_738844 said:


> I own an enterprise connection. I don't pay that much. Enterprise connection is a terminology. It comes in many forms and can be owned by any



It depends on the kind of enterprise. How many redundant links you have ?


----------



## powerhoney (Aug 7, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> ^^ let me do the speedtest on a Sunday. I will surely beat you with my speed.
> 
> We are on topic. Does praising the foreign nation's achievement and blaming our infrastructure only means ontopic ? Let us show off also at least what we got.



+1 to this!!!


----------



## sam_738844 (Aug 8, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> No actually there are lot of catch in that cost. No I am not getting ripped of.  It's not just a internet link... anyway leave it. I don't pay for it too.
> 
> Yes, I dont see any shortage of fund. Its only people hunger for money that is preventing these projects from getting implemented.
> Black Money !
> ...



Its 2 i guess, not sure, not much into hardware, but i guess they have setup it with STP or RSTP , since its a  SME, its like a 5 switch star.


----------



## TechnoBOY (Aug 9, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> In India --43 KBPS connection using advanced plastic wires used to wrap sweets and samosa.
> 
> --Powered by BSNL


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 9, 2014)

I used to get awesome 5 KB/s using BSNL's cutting edge EVDO technology.


----------



## saifi2649 (Aug 9, 2014)

bubusam13 said:


> I used to get awesome 5 KB/s using BSNL's cutting edge EVDO technology.


lol same here still getting 10-20 KB/s from hi speed EVDO connection


----------



## tovishal2001 (Aug 9, 2014)

Come on bhai log, stop ranting like spoilt kids here. This is India,  yaar. A chaiwala(who wears 10,000 rupees worth of jackets in true  Nehruvian style) becoming PM of India, is more important than quality of  life to Indians. Such attitude prevailed only either in feudal africa or Mughal-India, where "ijjat"  of cult is more important than average lifestyle standards.

Just yestarday i saw Modi(Lion of speech) roaring - "Hum America ke aage nahi jhukenge". Reminded me of Pakistani politician's speech in Karachi area("Hum ghaas ki roti khayenge, leykin America ko harakar rahenge") where they use such low-quality tactics to gain votes. 

Those who blame advanced nations to gain votes, can't think constructive. Simply playing emotional games to stay in power.


----------



## saifi2649 (Aug 9, 2014)

tovishal2001 said:


> Come on bhai log, stop ranting like spoilt kids here. This is India,  yaar. A chaiwala(who wears 10,000 rupees worth of jackets in true  Nehruvian style) becoming PM of India, is more important than quality of  life to Indians. Such attitude prevailed only either in feudal africa or Mughal-India, where "ijjat"  of cult is more important than average lifestyle standards.
> 
> Just yestarday i saw Modi(Lion of speech) roaring - "Hum America ke aage nahi jhukenge". Reminded me of Pakistani politician's speech in Karachi area("Hum ghaas ki roti khayenge, leykin America ko harakar rahenge") where they use such low-quality tactics to gain votes.
> 
> Those who blame advanced nations to gain votes, can't think constructive. Simply playing emotional games to stay in power.



+100 bro


----------



## bubusam13 (Aug 9, 2014)

Now this is off-topic. Modi's speech have nothing to do with Internet speed. India have the fund and the project. We need some non corrupt officers to get them implemented.


----------



## Flash (Aug 9, 2014)

Countries ranked by the avg.download speeds. 
Where's India? There it is.. .

*dzfocdn.dazeinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/avg3.jpeg

Global Internet Connection Speed Grew By 24% In Q1 2014: India And China Disappoint !


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

sam_738844 said:


> In India --43 KBPS connection using advanced plastic wires used to wrap sweets and samosa.
> 
> --Powered by BSNL



good 1 

- - - Updated - - -



Flash said:


> Countries ranked by the avg.download speeds.
> Where's India? There it is.. .
> 
> *dzfocdn.dazeinfo.com/wp-content/uploads/2014/07/avg3.jpeg
> ...



i have been to South Korea.. and trust me the internet is so awesome, you will never leave the country..... everywhere wifi is enabled... buses, bus stands, trains, subways, hotels, cheap restaurants, and at some places, large lavatories too..... i hate coming back to india....

however, i took a list to south korea to download stuff... all tv series, movie *logies, songs, pretty much everything which i could cram it my harddisk... i though it would take around 2-3 days for this to download, but it all got downloaded in 12 hours flat ( data was around 700-900 GB)...


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2014)

emailvarunchandak said:


> *however, i took a list to south korea to download stuff...* all tv series, movie *logies, songs, pretty much everything which i could cram it my harddisk... i though it would take around 2-3 days for this to download, but it all got downloaded in 12 hours flat ( data was around 700-900 GB)...


You working there? 

I envy the South koreans. Now i know why South korea has more game addicts. 
South Korea Imposes Midnight Gaming Ban To Combat Addiction

It's a old news, but still answers the query


----------



## emailvarunchandak (Aug 11, 2014)

Flash said:


> You working there?
> 
> I envy the South koreans. Now i know why South korea has more game addicts.
> South Korea Imposes Midnight Gaming Ban To Combat Addiction
> ...


no man.. i went for a trip.... amazing place...


----------



## tkin (Aug 11, 2014)

Interesting thing is that this speed cannot be achieve by any computer in the world, forget the hdd your rum bus won't be able to handle this kind of bandwidth, but I wouldn't mind a 100mbps net


----------



## Flash (Aug 11, 2014)

With the 43Tbps speed, one will eventually get bored. 
What's the use of simultaneously downloading so much things, when you can concentrate only one thing at a time?

Maybe few people do gaming, by hearing songs. But, they're odd man out here 

In the meantime in India, 



Spoiler



*i.imgflip.com/57lau.jpg


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2014)

^ lol .. that picture


----------

